# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6]Video Game Button Configuration Form.

## Gamemaster1494

Want the people who play your game/program to be able to set what keys they can use? Use this Button Configuration form in your project, and module, for the set keys! You want to put in your main Form1_Load() what all the variables by default would equal, or at the beginning have them set them. In the code you would write, you would just the the variable in the (). Like if you want the a button to set off something, u would write:


```
If GetAsyncKeyState(A) <> 0 then
' do whatever
End If
```

its that easy! there is the possible of all the letter keys, number pad numbers, home row numbers, space bar, enter, shift, tab, and the up, down, left and right arrow keys. I wanted to leave the others open in case of someone wanted the keys for menu items. Well, here it is!

Updated:
Made it to where on load, it shows the ones that are default. Helps make it look nicer. =D

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Games Programming Codebank_

----------


## Gamemaster1494

Thank you for moving.

----------

